# Oakland CA



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

he really needs some TLC grooming wise

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=11597691

The shelter seems to have a nice small dog section where the dogs are free to wander amongst each other and hopefully a maltese loving person sees him and loves him and takes him to a forever happy home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Marcellus is absolutley adorable :wub: 

I'm going to keep track of this little guy. My son, and DIL, live in Northern California.
They just may have to pick him up for us....

Look at this darling face:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww, Marcellus is :wub: ADORABLE! I hope Deb gets him.


----------

